# pce fws-20 trazendo dados confusos e errados



## Marcus Vinicius (16 Jul 2012 às 13:54)

aqui a coisa ficou preta.. fomos viajar no dia 10 de julho e resolvemos deixar o note que é ligado na estação direto.. 
de onde estavamos acompanhamos os dados e td parecia estar legal ate o sabado (perto de uma da manha).. a estação na internet parou...ficou na mesma data e hora...
chegamos somente hj em casa perto das 17 horas.. e o note estava normal, ligado com o cumulus em aberto..mas com valores totalmente incoerentes acom a console
da estação. a minha rede wireless fora...
desliguei o roteador e ela voltou..qto ao cumulus fizemos o de praxe...fechamos ele e abrimos novamenet e ele ficava com amensagem de downoload date mas nao fazia nada, ficava congelado e prar encerrra, so com ctrl+alt+del...
daí voltei o bkp do dia 10/07 e reiniciei o cumulus e nada..... so congelado na mensagem..
vi no forum do cumuluis que qdo ocorre isso é porque a estacao nao esta mandando os dados que é bom resseta-la..fiquei com receios.. 
apenas tirei a pilha e desconectei o cabo usb da console.religuei e vi que a memoria estava vazia..acertei data e hora..e ela estava com a teperatura , humidade, vento ok.
reiniciei o cumulus e começou a importar novamente.. 
abriu com todos os dados ate a hora atual, mas vimos que as temperaturas e horas estavam errados a partir do dia 10 de julho..dando minima as 10:35 da manha e maximas as 23:30 hrs ???
esquisito..td errado...

daí voltei bkp do dia 08 de julho , reiniciando o cumulus e nao é que ele trouxe errado inclusive as dos dias 08 e 09 q estavam certos??
bom , como tinha guardado copia..voltei ao do dia de hoje com 08 e 09 de julho corretos e com 10 a 15 de julho ate as 19:00hrs td errado, bagunçado..
a partir das 19 horas td ok.    sera que deu algum probekma no sensor e justo hj a partir das 19 horas voltou a funcionar??
como consigo ver td que esta na consloe..só atraves do cumulus,,com essa importacao q ele faz no inicio?
o easyweather nao deixa ver isso tudo?(software q vem com a estação..)??


vcs ja viram algo parecido? qdo tirei as pilhas ela perdeu td e qdo tento puxar algo anterior ela puxa besteira??


obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jul 2012 às 22:22)

Boas
Muito esquisito, no inicio da instalação da minha EM, em busca de melhores locais e melhoramentos, foram feitos varios resets e nunca aconteceu isso


----------

